# Smoke Ribs in a pan?



## planethill (Aug 12, 2009)

My buddy smokes all his ribs in disposable aluminum pans to eliminate the mess and has suggested I do the same.

Is this a good idea?  It seems to me that the smoke wouldn't penetrate the meat as well and they would be sitting in drippings/fat/etc.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 12, 2009)

I would smoke them on the rack and if you want place a pan under the rack to catch any drippings, that way the smoke can get to all sides of the ribs and they are not sitting in liquid...


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm with Paul place the pan under them however if doing 3-2-1 on multiple racks sometimes I will place them in an aluminum foil pan and cover with foil for the foiled portion of the smoke


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 12, 2009)

What he daid, you will get the smoke flavor/taste.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 12, 2009)

What they all said on the grates for the best smoke flavor and put a pan under for drippings.


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 12, 2009)

I agree put the pan underneath. But if you also want to have any easy clean up just line the bottom of your smoker with foil (Costco roll 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





). That's what I do... once the smoker cools I just fold all the foil to the middle roll it up and into the garbage. Usually have to take a couple of paper towels and wipe any dripps that found a hole in the foil.


----------



## flash (Aug 12, 2009)

Pork ribs on the grate, but at times Beef Ribs can go in a pan. Leave alittle mojo crillio in the pan and pour over the ribs as they smoke. Excellent.


----------

